# Bad CV Joint Axle



## Tina Daggett (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi,everyone.
I am newbie.How can I tell if I have a bad CV joint axle ?
From this article http://foreveruncarparts.blogspot.hk/2017/10/how-to-identify-broken-cv-axle-why-your.html
Learned a lot.
Another question ,there is a clicking noise from the front of my 2011 Polaris Sportsman 800 4x4 while turning and accelerating,it is also caused by CV Joint Failure ? 
If so,a new axle can solve this problem? Just browsing online,there are many auto parts stores,have you heard hex auto parts before ? https://www.hexautoparts.com/polaris-sportsman-axles
Any good or bad experience?
I rellay hope someone here can educated me.
Thanks in advance.


----------

